# Toy Run hunt on Holden Roofing Pasture-Nunley Chittim Ranch auction ends Dece...



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Toy Run "Varmint, Hog and Javalina Hunt" on the Holden Roofing Pasture-Nunley Chittim Ranch in South Texas 2014

Holden Roofing is going to donate another varmint, hog and javalina hunt this year to the 2014 toy run auction. It will be for one person "Hunter"and one guest to join the 
them on the Holden Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch in South Texas. The hunt will be for 2 evenings and one morning targeting bobcat, coyotes, wild hogs, Javalina and possible shot at a mountain lion. The hunt includes lodge, meals, guide and transportation to and from blinds. Does not included transportation to and from the ranch. If the winning bidder would like to trade this hunt for a photo hunt that will be ok too.. We have blinds set up for photographers to take pictures of the deer at ground level it is not uncommon to see lowfence - free range bucks scoring 180 -200 plus inches and we get them close.. Hunt must be taken prior to January 15th 2015. Hunt has no guarantee of any harvest.. Come and join us here at the lease and let's see how much money we can raise for the kiddos this Christmas. 
Thanks,
Brett Holden
Holden Roofing Inc.

DF&G Wildlife Supply in Dilley Tx. is donating a contest entry to the winning bidder.

For information on DF&G Wildlife Supply's "Double Down Deer Protein Pellets" contact us at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com

Post your bids on this thread auction ends at 9:00 pm December 3rd 1014. Time to buy some needy kiddos some Christmas presents!



















































u


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We sincerely appreciate this wonderful donation from Brett and Holden Roofing. Each year he steps up in a big way to help the underprivileged children and our hat is off to him for this year's donation.

The winner of this auction should contact me via PM or email for payment details. Payment must be received no later than the next day (December 4th) so that we can purchase toys with the proceeds. Thank you to all bidders.
Jerry
[email protected]


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I will get the ball rolling $1000 starting bid


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

$1,100........I'm all over this thing!!! Yet another awesome gesture Brett! Hats off to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

1200. Awesome thing you are doing for the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Keep the bids a-rolling ... Here is a real time pic of the kiddos here at the ranch


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll go $1500 for the kiddos.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great thing for the toy run, and such a worthy cause for kids in need. I'll go $1600!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

You are not getting it Jason or Clayton! $1700


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mikeyhunts said:


> You are not getting it Jason or Clayton! $1700
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Let the games begin. $1,700

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry $1,800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We are up to 30 javalina this evening here in the stand! Every sendero. Who ever is the winning bidder plan on taking a limit of javalina
..


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

This hunt is gonna make lots of kids happy on Christmas morning!!

$1,900


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

CAT TALES said:


> This hunt is gonna make lots of kids happy on Christmas morning!!
> 
> $1,900


And you DARN sure are not going to win it!!!!
Your money is no good here sir!!! Lol$2,000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Let's go $2500! My daughter needs to get some piggies!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Ur killing me Chris!!! I need some bacon too!! $2600
It's for the kids!!! And it will be a blast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

My son is dying for a bobcat. We say 2700


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Dang it!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Ur killing me Chris!!! I need some bacon too!! $2600
> It's for the kids!!! And it will be a blast!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on, you got the hookup and can get Brett to let you get some bacon there! Quit running it up! Lol


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

But it's for the kiddos!! Belly up! You will enjoy the heck out of going down there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> But it's for the kiddos!! Belly up! You will enjoy the heck out of going down there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, there's just some deeper pockets out there. I gotta tuck my tail and walk away on this one!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Back at you Clay!
$2800.00


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Gentlemen, no matter the winner we can still use whatever donations you can handle. We can accept cash or PayPal or check or just some really nice toys for boys or girls ages 2 - 16. We also need lots of small teddy bears. We provide those to the local law enforcement folks for giveaway to kids when things have gone terribly wrong at home.

For donation details please PM me or email to [email protected].

Many thanks
Jerry


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Let's keep it going. $3,000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Clay Schoolfield with 
Sig/ H&H insurance services just PMed me and said weather he is highest bidder for the toy run hunt or not add $500.00 to the winning bid for the kiddos Christmas toys! 

That is what this is all about! Very cool Clay you are good people my brother!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Right now Clayton Ryan with Ryan Services out of ElCampo Tx. has the high bid!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Right now Clayton Ryan with Ryan Services out of ElCampo Tx. has the high bid!


HAD the high bid 

I'll go $3,100

That's a heck of a nice thing you are doing for the kids Clay! $500 will buy lots of toys and make a lot of kids happy!


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Right now Clayton Ryan with Ryan Services out of ElCampo Tx. has the high bid!


And I still do. $3,500


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Live pics from the blind.. All these little piggies waiting on someone to put them on the pit lol..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> HAD the high bid
> 
> I'll go $3,100
> 
> That's a heck of a nice thing you are doing for the kids Clay! $500 will buy lots of toys and make a lot of kids happy!


That didn't last long lol!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

And while Jason, Clayton and Clay are awesome stand up guys, I want to bring the wife down to shoot some pigs!!! She wants to come bad!!! Great job everyone! This will make for some awesome toys for the kids. Im going to send down a new good iPod Touch with the "Don't Panic" Crew! 
OHâ€¦â€¦and $3,200 for good measure.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Today, 04:24 PM #29
rudytail10
Registered Users-pm+

Join Date: Feb 29 2012
Posts: 52
Rep Power: 846589

Quote:
Originally Posted by broadonrod 
Right now Clayton Ryan with Ryan Services out of ElCampo Tx. has the high bid!
And I still do. $3500

That didn't last long lol


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Today, 04:24 PM #29
> rudytail10
> Registered Users-pm+
> 
> ...


****, i'm a moron!!! $3,600 and a case of cokes.
I'm gonna have to pull a second mortgage on the house!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> ****, i'm a moron!!! $3,600 and a case of cokes.
> I'm gonna have to pull a second mortgage on the house!!!


Very cool Mikey! Moron not.. Generous, kind, thoughtful and not a selfish bone in your body.. Yes.

Keep the bids coming' let's buy these kiddos some Christmas presents!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you man! Nice of ya! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Very cool of Brett to help out like this. 

Please see Jerry's post above, if you want to donate money or toys to this cause please contact him ASAP 

Thx to all for helping the kids!!

Happy holidays!

Steve


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks so much Steve. Steve is sending us a big bunch of teddy bears for the Brown Santa program we serve in several counties. One thing I can say about my fellow Texicans...they never flinch when it comes to being the most generous and caring people in the world. Bar None...!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Mikeyhunts said:


> $3,600 and a case of cokes.


If the cokes are still in I'll take the Crown and go $3,700!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll meet you there and bring the cokes! Good work sir! The kids will be happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I'll meet you there and bring the cokes! Good work sir! The kids will be happy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What, no bump Mikey?? lol. Come on, you can push it over 4K!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd have to get a second mortgage! I'm not a baller like you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Jason!!! You are too kind bro! 
Jason just made it 3700.00 ...

Keep the bids coming! These youngsters need a nice Christmas too! Keep it rolling


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Lets keep it going guys. Its for the kids $3,800


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I'd have to get a second mortgage! I'm not a baller like you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish! I bailed out 2 pages ago. Lol


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

rudytail10 said:


> Lets keep it going guys. Its for the kids $3,800


Nice!!! Looks like there are going to be a ton of happy kids thanks to yall's generosity!!! 
And we still have another day left to bid!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll go $4000. Every kid deserves a gift on Christmas morning!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You guys are way beyond my price range.....

I would like to make a donation...I may have missed it...is there a link where us po' folk can make a donation less than $4000? :biggrin:

The generosity on this site never ceases to amaze me....both for those donating items, bidding, and chipping in a few bucks to help out the kiddos.


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

CAT TALES said:


> I'll go $4000. Every kid deserves a gift on Christmas morning!!


I couldn't agree more my friend. Keep it going. $4,100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

you guys are STUDS!!!!! What generous people we have here on 2 cool.
Its inspiring.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Donation*



98aggie77566 said:


> You guys are way beyond my price range.....
> 
> I would like to make a donation...I may have missed it...is there a link where us po' folk can make a donation less than $4000? :biggrin:
> 
> The generosity on this site never ceases to amaze me....both for those donating items, bidding, and chipping in a few bucks to help out the kiddos.


PM sent to you with details for donations.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> I'll go $4000. Every kid deserves a gift on Christmas morning!!


Joey with "Enchanted Gardens" steps up to the plate for 4,000 worth of kiddos Christmas presents.. 
Ryan Services steps back up does a round house side kick at 4,100.00 and is leading bid once again!!

You fellas are first class!!!! Everyone that has bid here all the same!! Great folks! 
Keep the bids coming!

Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Joey with "Enchanted Gardens" steps up to the plate for 4,000 worth of kiddos Christmas presents..
> 
> Ryan Services steps back up does a round house side kick at 4,100.00 and is leading bid once again!!
> 
> ...


Those guys are men amongst boys!!! 
Great job guys!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Brett, and Bidders thanks for your support for the "Toy Run" once again. Brett, offers amazing Hunts for great causes! The kids will be filled with Joy and Happiness come Christmas Morning!!!

Jason


----------



## Cat Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright Brett!
I'll try to beat Joey out!
Can't let him have all the fun!
$4200.00


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice Danny! Joey are you going to let him get away with that?

I just got this super cool PM.. Hope you don't mind me posting it Steve! 
Another very kind big hearted 2cooler steps up making lots of kiddos happy this Christmas.









Bid is at 4,200.00 with Steve and Clay we have another 1000.00 added... Keep the bids coming! Auction ends today!

Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

You aren't getting off that cheap! I'll do $4300 and a bottle of Crown! Those kids need some toys!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Donating an extra few bucks is easy....Slightly Dangerous has a Paypal account set up and its a simple few steps to help a worthy cause.

I sent a small donation a moment ago...only takes a few minutes.

Thanks to all for helping make this Christmas special for the kids!!


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

As much as I would like to go hunt with Brett I figured I couldn't keep up with this Auction but it is the least I could do to Help the Kids. Thanks to Brett for doing this as well, it is really a win win for everyone.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FishingAggie said:


> You aren't getting off that cheap! I'll do $4300 and a bottle of Crown! Those kids need some toys!


Off the hook my brother!!!! Very generous to say the least!



98aggie77566 said:


> Donating an extra few bucks is easy....Slightly Dangerous has a Paypal account set up and its a simple few steps to help a worthy cause.
> 
> I sent a small donation a moment ago...only takes a few minutes.
> 
> Thanks to all for helping make this Christmas special for the kids!!


Thanks!!!! I just got the message you also sent a donation! Very kind Sir!

Keep the bids coming!!! Today is the last day of the auction! Can we get 4,400.00 ????


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I will guaranty opportunity at 2 bobcats, 2 coyotes, 2 hogs and 2 javalina!

If you can shoot ! Lol

Let's keep it going. Kiddos need some Christmas presents!


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok guys let's keep it going. These kids need a lot of presents. $5,000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rudytail10 said:


> Ok guys let's keep it going. These kids need a lot of presents. $5,000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wooooooooo- hooooooo!

Thanks Clayton Ryan! Ryan Services has the high bid at 5,000.00 there is going to be a lot of happy kiddos Christmas Morning!

Anyone else???? Keep the bids coming!

Brett


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Clayton Ryan is clearly the man!! Thanks for what you are doing for the kids!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Gearman said:


> Clayton Ryan is clearly the man!! Thanks for what you are doing for the kids!!!


Unquestionable !!
Clayton is the man! 
Class act all the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm not the man. Just fortunate and thank God that I can help others. Especially this time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Clayton, you stepped up last year and made a world of difference for the Toy Run. Now you are doing it again. I wish I could send you a warm fuzzy photo of little children getting a present for the very first time in their life but that is not the way we work. We never see the kids who get the gifts. As far as they know it was Santa (or their foster parent or orphanage manager) who delivered the toys. We will never change that so I hope you understand. I just want you, and all the wonderful bidders, to know that young lives will definitely change for the better due to your gracious and heartfelt generosity...at least for one very special day.
Thank you and God Bless you all.
Jerry
"Santa"


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats Clayton! You are a heck of a generous guy that will make a lot of kiddos happy. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Clayton thanks for all you do!!! You and your family are on the top of the list of the finest folks I have ever met! Children in need... US Veterans in need... The Ryan family and Ryan Services seem to always be there.. Once again I am proud to know y'all! See you here at the ranch soon! If y'all would like to do the trip on New Years we will have a lot of people but it is a lot of fun ... Brett Holden


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Today I went to El Campo to collect the money from Clayton and his Dad and it was a wonderful visit with a truly warm and giving family. The things they do for others define them...no further words needed. 

A lot of kids will be very happy on Christmas morning thanks to Brett and the Ryan's and all the others who have added money to this auction and the prior auction. My hat is certainly off to all of you.


----------

